

Adobe Insight, Accelerating government intelligence to the speed of thought   - kossTKR
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fdropbox.curry.com%2FShowNotesArchive%2F2013%2F06%2FNA-521-2013-06-13%2FAssets%2FAdobe%2Fgovt-insight.pdf

======
kossTKR
I am urging you shoot down my little thought experiment:

Connecting the dots in the last few days, with the leaks, software like Adobe
Insight apparently located in a building 5 minutes from NSA HQ, and the Utah
data center, the leap to dystopia seems infinitely small.

If data storage size follows an exponential curve both physical and digital, i
don't see a reason anything will be deleted.

People 60 years from now be able to search through their grandfathers, and
everyone elses highest thoughts, dirtiest fantasies, and with advanced
algorithms profile his personality to the slightest detail, from psychological
and political leanings to cultural tastes and his exact social network mapped
both in real life, in in the digital sphere. Maybe you could even follow him
around real time in his day-to-day business, and see who he met and how
interacted both actively and passively.

This might all be a little imaginative. But i really don't see the limits in
creative data analytics, with decades of complete profiling data. Maybe it can
even fit on a small disk in the future and every historian or future despot
will be able to trace your complete mental lineage.

The present and the future may, if any of this data leaks, or is used
extensively, become an exercise in perverse voyeurism. Everyone will have zero
secrets.

I am getting a little paranoid.

